

Will the symbol ‘Ћ’ replace the word ‘the?’ - Adrock
http://www.deathandtaxesmag.com/201650/will-the-symbol-ћ-replace-the-word-the/

======
mmastrac
Short answer: no. This guy dumped a boatload of money into a silly idea, like
many other people.

